

Ask HN: Red Gate giving away iPad to developers who show up for interviews - vnuk

http://jobs.red-gate.com/templates/redgate/jobdetail_pdf/183.aspx/Jobs/Software%20Engineer<p>I'm a bit puzzled by this. If Red gate is so desperate to get new workforce, why to they still insist on "valid UK work permit"?<p>I'm from Croatia and would kill to work at Red gate in UK, ipad or no ipad giveaway :)<p>I'd really like to hear other HN'ers thought on this one.
======
archgrove
I was up at the Cambridge university computing department the other day, and
it became clear that this offer is really targeting the students there (it's
advertised directly on their notice boards, for example).

The average quality of their graduates is pretty high, and as Red Gate are
already in Cambridge, they need just a little kick to get the best people to
come talk to them, rather than one of the investment banks (at the moment,
only about half of the CS grads actually go and work in IT). It's not intended
to get people to travel the globe to work for them, nor do they really want
that hassle.

~~~
garethmarlow
> this offer is really targeting the students there

No, it's not. It's really targeting the great software engineers and testers
who are already working, maybe bored in their current job and need a new
challenge, but who are reluctant to move in the current economic climate.

As for OP - you're correct, we require you already to have a work permit. The
bureaucracy and costs are too high, which does mean we lose some great people,
but there's not a lot we can do to change that situation.

~~~
archgrove
Well, fair enough then; I'm presuming you're a RedGate employee. I'm then
curious, how well are you doing persuading the "great software engineers" to
interview away from their safe jobs with a £429 bit of kit?

------
ig1
See if you can get a tier-1 work visa, you don't have to get an employer to
sponsor it, you just have to get a certain amount of points (based on
education, current job, age, etc.) to qualify.

Once you have one you can work for pretty much any employer in the UK (their
is a minimum salary threshold I believe, but most software dev jobs should be
comfortably above it).

